# Changing Super Famicom Mini UI to English SNES Mini UI



## regnad (Oct 8, 2017)

Is this possible at the moment? It was possible with the NES Mini, but I can’t find any information about the SNES Mini.


----------



## chrisisx (Oct 9, 2017)

i am  keen to know this too as i own the SNES Famicom mini (JAP) as well. Maybe if someone will send us the Kernel from EU Famicom it will work?


----------



## Jayro (Oct 9, 2017)

I just want the European SNES theme on my American SNES Classic.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 9, 2017)

What are the differences?


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Oct 9, 2017)

PPlays said:


> What are the differences?


Here are the differences between the two menus:
SNES US


Super Famicom EU/JP


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 9, 2017)

Someone installed an SNES mini dump on an NES mini, so it should be possible to install an EU SNES dump on a US SNES mini. No guide available.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Nov 26, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Someone installed an SNES mini dump on an NES mini, so it should be possible to install an EU SNES dump on a US SNES mini. No guide available.


https://hackinformer.com/2017/09/27/can-use-snes-classic-mini-nands-dump-nes-classic-mini/
If this is possible then yes you can.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 26, 2017)

I can't find any guides on how to restore a nand dump, hakchi doesn't give the option for some reason.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Nov 27, 2017)

Use the "flash original kernel" option


----------



## Jayro (Nov 27, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Use the "flash original kernel" option


That just flashes the kernel, not the nand.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Nov 27, 2017)

Oh, I thought by NAND you ment the kernel.
A hard mod would work but not sure if any software does it.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Nov 27, 2017)

If you put a NAND-B image (.hsqs) in /var/lib/hakchi/firmware that should work.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 27, 2017)

Well I have all the same RetroArch emulators and ROMs on both my NES Classic and my SNES Classic, so I might not need to do it. But it's a cool possibility.


----------

